# NAP heads



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Been a while since I have check out NAP's website.. and WOW. A new 2 blade 3" slice that weighs 170gr... I always liked their old 2 blade heads.. But the one that caught my eye is the Spitfire Edge with serrated blades..

Anyone try this Spitfire Edge???


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

That edge would be great for cutting tomato's but when it comes to broadheads all its doing is adding resistance on impact. 
Ive used Spitfires sence they were introduced, I see no need for serrated edges esp if they cost more, the price of bowhunting accy's has gotten absolutly crazy!

BD


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

thumbs up to anything NAP...I use the old school thunder Heads


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been using their "Shockwave" 3 blade expandable broadheads for a few years now and I've had pretty good results. They're very durable, fly well, and the blades can be removed to sharpen. They've been in a few independant broadhead tests and they always rank pretty well. You can usually get them online for $10-15 less than most other popular heads. I've used them with my compound and xbow.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I've been using their "Shockwave" 3 blade expandable broadheads for a few years now and I've had pretty good results. They're very durable, fly well, and the blades can be removed to sharpen. They've been in a few independant broadhead tests and they always rank pretty well. You can usually get them online for $10-15 less than most other popular heads. I've used them with my compound and xbow.


 I have used the shockwaves for a long time. A good dependable quality affordable broadhead.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

My son just bought a 3 pack of the 100gr shockwaves at Dicks yesterday for 17.99 
shot a doe at 20 yrds this morning complete pass thru and a blood trail stevie wonder could see, deer went about 20yrds I was impressed i shoot vortex but the next heads i buy will be the shockwave


----------



## DDay (Jun 18, 2008)

Love my NAP Spitfire Expandibles. Won't get out til this weekend. Last year 8 Pt. at 30 yds. quartered towards me, shot it in the chest just to the left of the right front leg and came out in the middle of his left side leaving a 6" hole. Heart and lung and this buck runs 65 yds before I hear it crash. Easy track after dark, heavy blood blown on both sides of the trail. Love my NAPS!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i've used spitfires with great results but have moced away from mech. broadheads. But i would hesitate to shoot one again.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I've shot Spitfires for years now. Started with just "Spitfires" and then went to "Spitfire XP" with the blade on the tip and just this year I went to the "Spitfire Max's" with a slightly bigger cutting diameter.

Have shot several deer with Spitfires and never had one fail to function properly or do their job well. Have thought about trying other brands at times but always stick with what I know works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

